

Is there a Hacker News flagging mafia? - lisper
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2012/01/is-there-hacker-news-flagging-mafia.html

======
mooism2
The link he claims has been flagged to death with 4 points... has not been
flagged to death, and has 6 upvotes. And I see an up arrow for it.

Perhaps the reason there was no up arrow when Ron saw it is that he was one of
the people who upvoted it the previous day?

~~~
lisper
Nope. I had never seen it before I tried to submit the link and was forwarded
to the original submission. Maybe HN auto-upvotes in this case?

~~~
DanBC
HN automatically upvotes the original article if you submit a duplicate.

